# 75 Gallon Gallery 56k Warning



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I am moving after this weekend so I had no choice but to take pictures of my 75. Its still a little immature and I am not completely happy with it, but its all a learning experience.

Hope you enjoy....



















jB


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Really digging the look bro, plants look healthy like no other. Keep it up, you are a great plant grower!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

DUDE That is incredible!!!!! I don’t think I've been this impressed with a scape in a long time!!! It’s such a clean layout but you still managed to pack tons of variety without looking crowded or overwhelming... I love how it makes you take a look at it even longer to take in all the subtleties!!! Amazing!!

could you give a few particulars about your setup, lighting, ferts, water chem... nothing to crazy just general details. Looks great!!!


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Jason, it really does look great. Your dedication to the hobby and the learning process is enviable. I'm looking forward to seeing your skills evolve in your new place.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Jason, tank looks great!



> It's such a clean layout but you still managed to pack tons of variety without looking crowded or overwhelming...


Agreed!

Will you have to do a total teardown for the move?


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow, I think your tank look sweet. I hope I can get my 75 where I want it soon.


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Tank looks outstanding. I particularily like the Ludwigia glandulosa (?) highlights. 

I think it would look really cool with Congo tetras haha, but maybe thats just me...it could cause the tank to look slightly smaller, however.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

excellent, what is that purple plant on the left?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

davis.1841 said:


> DUDE That is incredible!!!!! I don't think I've been this impressed with a scape in a long time!!! It's such a clean layout but you still managed to pack tons of variety without looking crowded or overwhelming... I love how it makes you take a look at it even longer to take in all the subtleties!!! Amazing!!
> 
> could you give a few particulars about your setup, lighting, ferts, water chem... nothing to crazy just general details. Looks great!!!


WOW!!

I am blown away by the positive response to this tank. I truly appreciate it.

Here is some info on the tank...
75 Gallon
KH: 10
GH: 12
CO2: 35-45ppm

Fertilization: 
Maintain 10-20ppm of NO3, 1-2ppm of PO4, 15-30ppm of K, and dose 5m of TMG daily.

Substrate: 
Flourite and Sand

Lighting: 
4x55 Power Compact(2x6700k - 2x9325k) On a timer for 7 hours a day.



> Will you have to do a total teardown for the move?


Yes, but i dont mind at all. I wish I had just a few more months to move this tank to maturity, but I really do enjoy creating new ideas every 6 months or so.



> Jason, it really does look great. Your dedication to the hobby and the learning process is enviable. I'm looking forward to seeing your skills evolve in your new place.


That is very kind Erin....usually you just give me digs I really appreciate it.



> Really digging the look bro, plants look healthy like no other. Keep it up, you are a great plant grower!


Thanks John!



> excellent, what is that purple plant on the left?


Thanks!! The plant is Ludwigia glandulosa

Thanks to the rest of you for the great compliments.

Please let me know if you have any other questions.

jB


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

That is very nice. It is basically to the point where a few days (to let the stems in the back left grow up ~2") would make it "perfect" I really like the crypt/wood/sand transition in the center-back. Really nice layout. This use of Anubias coffefolia is one of the few times I have seen it used to good advantage in a layout. 

Nice photo aswell!


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

At the risk of being redundant, I have to agree with the posts above.
Very well thought out and planted. Very clean looking.
You really used the wood to good effect. I'm sorry I won't get to see it live.
Are there any fish besides the Rasboras in the tank?

Len


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Dennis - Thanks for the kind words. I really like coffefolia, but you are right, it is difficult to use sometimes.

Len - I'm a little late here, as you were already over at my house to see the tank, but there is also a ton of amano shrimp in there.....and i think there are 5 oto's also

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

More images from this tank.....



















jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Here are a few more of the first few days.

Just as I am filling....









Probly the next day after I put the fish in...









It took almost exactly 4 months from these pics, to this pic.....









You can see how sparcely the tank was planted to start. To avoid algae, I had to run the lights for only 6 hours a day for the first month.

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Higher Resolution Picture.....










jB


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't often reply to threads like this.
That is One of the nicest tanks I've ever seen! 
It's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

What kind of crypts did you use for this tank?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

neonfish3 said:


> I don't often reply to threads like this.
> That is One of the nicest tanks I've ever seen!
> It's BEAUTIFUL!


Wow....Thanks Neon. I appreciate the time that you took to write. Thanks



> What kind of crypts did you use for this tank?


parva
balansae
wendtii gr
pontederiifolia

jB


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Any updates Jason?


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah Jason. Show us some pics of your 75 now. :bolt:


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Overfloater said:


> Any updates Jason?


Hey Bob,

Thanks for checking in.

Well the tank was successfully torn down at the begining of nov and then moved. I quickly set it up as a holding tank until i am ready to do another idea. A new tank should arrive in a week or two. I hope to have another idea set up by feb.

In one hand i miss the nice look of the scaped tank, but right now i am really enjoying growing some different plants and not worrying about composition.

Erin - Where is my "Put erin in a headlock" smiley?

HAHA

jB


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Jason,

Sorry I didn't get to comment on your tank before it was taken apart it really was nicely scaped and I especially love the moss on your driftwood. What kind did you use? I recently tied some to my drfitwood and I'm waiting for it to grow out. I wish you the best with your new tank it's fun putting together a new layout. I'm working on my first scape for a low light shrimp tank. I understand what you mean about not worrying about composition, enjoy the break!

Cheers 

Julie


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Yukilovesfish said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> Sorry I didn't get to comment on your tank before it was taken apart it really was nicely scaped and I especially love the moss on your driftwood. What kind did you use? I recently tied some to my drfitwood and I'm waiting for it to grow out. I wish you the best with your new tank it's fun putting together a new layout. I'm working on my first scape for a low light shrimp tank. I understand what you mean about not worrying about composition, enjoy the break!
> 
> ...


Hey Julie,

Thanks for the kind words.

I used two mosses in this tank, weeping moss and taiwan. The weeping is on the wood. It grows down and looks cool on wood. The taiwan tends to grow up, so i used this on the rocks right behind the sand.

The break has been cool. With the help of Max, i have been learning a lot about growing some more difficult species. It has been very challanging and i still have a long way to go. Hopefully by the time i do the next layout in a few months, i should have some more knowlege to apply.

Good luck on your shrimp tank. I have seen some really cool low tech layouts. IMO, anubias and moss always look good, and then can be used for low tech.

Thanks again

jason


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Featured on page 71 of this months That Pet Place catalog(the one with the sea horse)

Pretty cool

jB


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow jason i never knew this was yours...

I saw this tank is Many places yet i dont where

very famous tank you got there


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I think I have that catalog, I will have to take a closer look.
Congratulations.

BTW, how to you go about the submission of photos, is there a link in the catalog.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

frozenbarb - thanks for the kind words 

goalcreas - I believe there is an email link on this page....
http://thatpetplace.com/pet/CustomerPhotos.web

Thanks

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Another perspective to this tank. I actually forgot i took this picture.










jB


----------



## Desert_Damsel (Jun 18, 2007)

Gorgeous!!! How many months of growth did it take? sigh... so pretty [smilie=w:


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow what an interesting perpective, I really like how bright it looks. I've been debating trying this with my 75 for a while now and just haven't got up the courage to take off my black background. I might just have to try it now. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Love the tank. 

Inspiring photographs. You obviously know how to do this like a pro. 

Question - why are you moving?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Desert - This was about 4 months of growth from planting to picture (tank tear down)

davis - it is certainly a different look. Everyone is making me regret showing the black background as the primary shot of this tank I dont put backgrounds on my tanks unless i am going for that look during the photographing.

jimbo - I was moving into a new house at that time.

Thanks guys

jB


----------

